# [HOWTO] 64bit Gentoo auf Strato Server

## hendrik_x30

HOWTO  Wie bekomme ich ein reines 64bit Gentoo auf einen Strato High-End Server:

So leid es mit auch tut, um nen 64bit Gentoo auf den Server zu backen müsst ihr als erstes mal Suse Pro 64bit drauf haben.

Sobald das passiert ist solltet ihr euch erst mal viel Zeit nehmen, ne Kanne Kaffee und mindestens 2 Schachteln Zigaretten.

Ich habe ein Software Raid1 genommen, da dieses ja automatisch mit der Suse Installation erstellt wird.

Wichtigste Komponenten für die Gentoo Installation sind eine Funktionierende Serial Console und ein Gentoo Install image für einen AMD64 wobei der Link reicht.

Als erstes loggt ihr euch per SSH auf euren Server ein und schaltet die erste Swap Partition aus:

```
swapoff /dev/hda2
```

Diese wird benötigt um das Iso Image als MiniGentoo zu benutzen um ein vollwertiges Gentoo zu installieren.

Als nächstes mit fdisk den Patitionstyp für /dev/hda2 auf 83 ändern und die Partitionstabelle schreiben.

Dann noch schnell mit 

```
mke2fs -j /dev/hda2
```

 die Partition mit ext3 formatieren.

Die vorhandene Boot Partition würde ich so übernehmen, da wir diese auch noch benötigen um unser Mini Gentoo zu starten, also nicht löschen.

Die restliche Partition könnt ihr nach belieben aufteilen. Aber nicht die /dev/hda2

Aber denkt dran wir wollen ein Software Raid 1 betreiben, sprich die 2te Platte sollte genauso Partitioniert sein, wobei aber erst mal /dev/hdc als Swap Partition verwendet wird.

Legt euch nun in /mnt/ ein Verzeichniss an: z.b rescue

Nun brauchen wir die Iso mit dem AMD64 minimal System aber wget gibbet leider nicht standardmäßig unter Suse 64.

Also yast starten software installieren. mit ALT-S nach wget suchen und wget installieren und wieder raus aus yast.

Dann nach /mnt wechseln und mit wget die passende iso runterladen, sollte bei der Bandbreite recht schnell gehen.

nun noch einen zweiten Ordner unter /mnt anlegen, am besten cdiso oder wie ihr wollt.

Das Iso-Image wird dann mit 

```
mount isoname.iso -r -t iso9660 -o loop /mnt/cdiso
```

  in das Dateisystem eingehängt.

Jetzt müssen wir noch /dev/hda2 mounten und zwar mit

```
mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/rescue

cp /mnt/cdiso/* /mnt/rescue

cp /mnt/cdiso/isolinux/* /mnt/rescue
```

Damit haben wir das komplette MiniGentoo nun auf Platte.

Jetzt solltet ihr noch /dev/md0 nach /boot mounten da wir noch grub anpassen müssen.

```
mount /dev/md0 /boot

vim /boot/grub/menu.lst

i 
```

ganz am ende folgendes eintragen:

```
title   Gentoo Rescue System

root    (hd0,1)

kernel  /gentoo root=/dev/ram0 rw ramdisk=48000 console=tty0 console=ttyS0,57600 init=/linuxrc looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs udev nodevfs dokeymap cdroot

initrd  /gentoo.igz
```

```
:wq
```

und erst mal neustarten. Jetzt brauchen wir die Serial Console, da wir nun Gentoo als Bootoption starten wollen.

Und tada nun seid ihr in eurem Mini Gentoo.

Als erstes mal 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

 ausführen da anscheinend beim starten nicht vernünftig die IP zugewiesen wird.

Mit 

```
passwd 
```

 noch das root passwort ändern und 

```
/etc/init.d/sshd start
```

 ausführen, da wir nicht alles auf der Serial Console machen wollen.

Jetzt solltet ihr euch ganz normal per SSH auf euren Server connecten können.

Nun zur Raid1 Erstellung.

als erstes mal modprobe md machen da wir dieses Modul für unser Raid brauchen.

```
cd /dev/

MAKEDEV md
```

nun solltet ihr euch schon gedanken über eure partitionierung gemacht haben.

Ich habe z.B. die boot partition so gelassen welche nachher wieder /dev/md0 wird.

gefolgt von /dev/hda2 welche im moment noch das rescue system beherbergt.

hda3 ist bei mir 60GB gross und für /var vorgesehen, ebenso wie hdc3 ( wegen Raid1) diese werden nachher /dev/md1

hdc2 hab ich so gelassen, wird die Swap partition.

Für hda4 und hdc4 habe ich den rest der platte genommen und wird /dev/md2

Jetzt legt ihr euch eine Datei an /dev/raidtab und füllt diese mit folgenden werten:

```
# /boot (RAID 1)

raiddev                 /dev/md0

raid-level              1

nr-raid-disks           2

chunk-size              32

persistent-superblock   1

device                  /dev/hda1

raid-disk               0

device                  /dev/hdc1

raid-disk               1

# /var (RAID 1)

raiddev                 /dev/md1

raid-level              1

nr-raid-disks           2

chunk-size              32

persistent-superblock   1

device                  /dev/hda3

raid-disk               0

device                  /dev/hdc3

raid-disk               1

# / (RAID 1)

raiddev                 /dev/md2

raid-level              1

nr-raid-disks           2

chunk-size              32

persistent-superblock   1

device                  /dev/hda4

raid-disk               0

device                  /dev/hdc4

raid-disk               1

```

nachdem dies passiert ist erstellt ihr mit 

```
mkraid /dev/md*
```

 das Raid1.

Jetzt hilft nur warten, da erst mal das Raid1 synchronisiert wird.

Mit cat /proc/mdstat könnt ihr nachschauen wie lange es noch dauert.

Nach dem erfolgreichen synchronisieren was ca. 1h dauert könnt ihr auf euren Raid Devices die Filesystems erzeugen.

```
mke2fs /dev/md0

mke2fs -j /dev/md1

mke2fs -j /dev/md2
```

soweit so gut.

Jetzt gehts mit dem richtigen Gentoo installieren los.

```
swapon /dev/hdc2

mount /dev/md2 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/var

mount /dev/md0 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/md1 /mnt/gentoo/var
```

Ab hier könnt ihr nun der Install Anleitung auf Gentoo.org folgen, nehmt aber auch die für AMD64 und nicht x86 sonst wars alles umsonst.

Und achtet bitte nachher beim Kernel Kompilieren darauf das ihr RAID Unterstützung mit drin habt.

Und nicht vergessen die Serial Console wieder einzubauen, sonst kommt ihr nicht mehr auf euren Server falls ihr SSH nicht mit installiert habt.

Wichtig:

KERNEL RAID Unterstützung

SERIAL CONSOLE

Links:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2006.0/handbook-amd64.xml

http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/releases/amd64/current/

Viel Erfolg beim Installieren und viel Spass mit eurem 64bit Gentoo

Gruß

HendrikLast edited by hendrik_x30 on Sun Jul 20, 2008 7:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Antimon

Vielen Dank für das super Tutorial!

Eine paar kleine Anmerkung möchte ich noch machen: 

- Bei mir hiess das Image "image.squashfs" statt "livecd.squashfs", deswegen hat der erste Reboot nicht funktioniert. Nach einer Anpassung gings dann.

- Statt /dev/raidtab meinst du vermutlich /etc/raidtab

- Da schon ein Raid angelegt war und Filesysteme auf der Platte existierten musste das Anlegen des Raids erzwungen werden

Aber sonst super Anleitung, ohne die hätt ich die Installation nicht geschafft!

----------

## thedude0001

Ich bin Anfang des Jahres beim Installieren von Gentoo auf einem Strato-Server durch ähnliche Reifen gesprungen (allerdings war mein SuSE nur auf der ertsen Platte installiert, ich konnte daher Gentoo relativ problemlos auf die zweite installieren). Als sich jetzt abzeichnete daß ich das Ganze für einen neuen Server wieder machen darf habe ich mal eine Anfrage bei Strato gestartet wie es denn mit einem 64bit Rescue-System aussieht. Das Ganze ist zwar jetzt schon fast zwei Monate am Laufen, aber auf eine Nachfrage hat man mir versichert daß man an der Umsetzung arbeite, man könne nur keinen genauen Termin nennen...

(Letztlich ist ein Rescue-System auch nach der Installation u.U. interessant...)

----------

## BlueEngel

Hallo...

Erst mal Danke für diese Anleitung.

Habe nur folgendes Problem, habe bei mir auf dem Strato Server Gentoo über die Serielle Konsole von Strato Gentoo Installiert also auch dort den Raid 1 Verbund erstellt, und dann Gentoo drauf. Nun wollte ich Grub Installieren bekomme aber ne Fehlermeldung.

Meldung:

h1019578 / # grub-install /dev/sda

Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.

/dev/md0 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.

md0 ist bei mit /dev/sda1 & /dev/sdb1 also /boot

md1 ist bei mir /dev/sda3 & /dev/sdb3 also /

was muß ich noch machen ? Vor allem wie schaffe ich es das er anstatt die fstab nun die raidtab nimmt.

Oder muß ich da noch ne Software Installieren außer Kernel Raid Aktivieren ?

Danke

----------

## blubbi

Hi, ich hab grad heut meinen Strato Server installiert.

Danke für das HowTo!

Wenn ihr die kerneloption docache beim booten mit übergebt habt ihr die Festplatten frei zur Verfügung.

Aber achtung, wenn was schief geht "SAME PRESIDURE...."

Noch eine böse Falle das install-amd64-minimal-2006.1.iso release bootet nicht sauber.

unbedingt das install-amd64-minimal-2006.0.iso nehmen.

Wer eine Idee hat woran es liegt...

Hier die ausgabe vom 2006.1:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   Booting 'Gentoo Rescue System '
> 
> root (hd0,1)
> ...

 

grüße

blubbi

----------

## thedude0001

Wenn du genau nach der Anleitung oben vorgegangen bist dürfte es eigentlich auch mit der 2006.0 nicht funktionieren da das image auf der livecd einen anderen namen hat. entscheidend ist der Eintrag "loop=/livecd.squashfs" in der grub.conf. Auf der 2006.1-CD heißt das Image anders (auf der 2006.0 übrigens auch, da heißt es "image.squashfs"), guck einfach mal auf die CD, ist die große Datei um die 30MB oder so...

----------

## blubbi

das ist mir bewußt!

Es geht trozdem nicht mit der 2006.1

ich habe es auch mit der 64Bit version noch nicht geschafft auf ein raid zu installieren.

Ich hab nun das raid zerrissen hab auf sda ein 32Bit gentoo das läßt sich ohne Probleme installieren.

Dann habe ich auf sdb ein 64Bit Gentoo installiert das ich mit dem grub von sda boote.

Frag nicht warum ich kann es dir nicht sagen alles andere hat nicht funktioniert. Ich kann nicht mehr dazu sagen...

Sobald ich es rausgefunden habe was da los ist poste ich es.

Das Problem ist wenn ich ein lauffähiges 64Bit system hab un den botloader nach sda und sdb schreibe (wegen raid) dann bootet die kiste nicht. Obige konfiguration ist die einzige situation in der die Kiste bisher gebootet hat..

weiteres Folgt...

grüße

blubbi

----------

## Quadaptor

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, ein weiteres HowTo für die Installation eines 64Bit Hardened Gentoos für Strato Server zusammenzuschreiben. Die Ziele scheinen in unterschiedliche Richtungen zu gehen und könnte daher für manch einen doch interessant sein. Nachfolgend der Link:

 :Arrow:  http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Installation_von_Gentoo_AMD64_auf_Strato_Root_Server

----------

## Henks

Hallo zusammen,

der Link zum viki scheint bei mir moemtan nicht zu landen.  Sorry wenn das schon mal irgendwo anders erwähnt wurde, aber vielleicht kann mir einer von Euch weiterhelfen.

Prinzipiell funktioniert die serielle Console bei mir, aber mit einem meiner meinung nach hässlichen Unterscheid zu den Sunfires mit denen ich professionell arbeite.  Wenn ich das ssh-Fenster zum Console-Fenser schließe bin ich anschließend wieder am login.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das so einzurichten das die serielle console-session geöffnet bleibt, auch wenn ich die ssh-Verbindung zum Consoleserver schließe (so wie die Console bei SunFire Servern).

Vielen Dank im Vorraus  :Wink: 

/cheer

Henks

----------

## smove

Kann man nach einer Installation mit dem 2006.0-Image ohne Probleme auf 2006.1 umstellen, sodass der Server bei Reboot-Bedarf dennoch gescheit bootet?

----------

## blubbi

was ist das denn für eine Frage.... wer gentoo auf nem 64Bit Server installiert sollte sich zumindest etwas mit gentoo auskennen.

[ironie]

Nein, es war bei gentoo noch nie möglich von einem release zum anderen ein update durchzuführen!

Wie schön wäre es wenn man nur ein "emerge -uDNva world" eingeben müsste um auf dem neustem Stand zu sein.

[/ironie]

Wenn du die Installation durchführst und ein emerge sync machst, ist dein System ein "2006.1"... wobei ICH bei gentoo eh nicht von releases sprechen würde... denn das wird ja nicht so gehandhabt wie bei SuSE oder ähnlichen distris.

Kann nur sein das du die make.profile neu linken musst... aber das wäre dann auch schon dsa kompliziertest.

Grüße

blubbi

----------

## smove

Ich scheine das Image mit der eigentlichen Installation verwechselt zu haben.

Es ging ja um das 2006.1er Image was nicht richtig bootet. o0

Wie Gentoo funktioniert ist mir vollkommen klar, ergo kannst du dir deine Kommentare klemmen.

Und von Releases würde ich bei Gentoo auch nicht direkt sprechen, das ist wohl wahr.

----------

## aZZe

Hat strato mitlerweile keine 64Bit Rescue-Console? Ist die immer noch 32Bit?

----------

## blubbi

IMHO nein.... ist ziemlich peinlich das ganze...

Wenn man zumindest in das bootrom kommen würde und sich seine eigene netboot image anlegen koennte wäre das fein! Einfach auf einen anderen Rechner ein Image legen und das bootrom dahin zeigen lassen.

Dann hätte man sein ganz persöhnliches Rescuesystem  :Smile: 

By the way, der Support ist immer noch mehr als dürftig... und die Wartezeiten in der recht teuren Warteschlange sind auch recht lang....

----------

## aZZe

Oh jaa das kann ich nur bestätigen! Habe da gerade mal angerufen weil die Deppen meine neue Kontoverbindung nicht richtig übernommen haben. Die Möglichkeit das im Kundencenter zu machen hat man irgendwie seit 1 ¹/2 Monaten nicht mehr. "Technisches Problem"....echt zum kotzen. Kennt einer von euch einen Anbieter, der ein 64Bit rescue system schon mit anbietet?

----------

## b3cks

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Kennt einer von euch einen Anbieter, der ein 64Bit rescue system schon mit anbietet?

 

 :Arrow:  Hetzner

Kann ich persönlich nur empfehlen.

----------

## aZZe

Aha! Hetzner hat sowas? Hab auch schon immer ein Auge auf Hetzner geworfen. Das einzige ist nur bei Hetzner gibts erstmal keine Konsole, wie bei strato und 1&1. Sicherlich kann man bei Hetzner den ganzen Kram dazu konfigurieren eRIC express etc. nur lässt sich Hetzner das auch gut bezahlen. Positiv ist das die Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 1 Monat. Wie lange dauert denn der Reboot ins Rescue System bei Hetzner? Bei strato hat sowas immer nur 2min gedauert.

----------

## b3cks

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Wie lange dauert denn der Reboot ins Rescue System bei Hetzner? Bei strato hat sowas immer nur 2min gedauert.

 

Wenn auf dem Server nicht so viel Traffic wäre, würde ich das jetzt testen, aber länger als 1-2 Minuten dauert das auch hier nicht.

----------

## gabelhonz

 *hendrik_x30 wrote:*   

> So leid es mit auch tut, um nen 64bit Gentoo auf den Server zu backen müsst ihr als erstes mal Suse Pro 64bit drauf haben. 

 

Ich kann auch aus einem 32 Bit Environment die 64Bit livecd auf meine Partition kopieren und booten. Ist doch egal von wo aus, solange ich kein chroot ausführe. Das heißt ich kann auch erstmal das Rescue System Booten und von dort aus meine 64Bit mini partiton erstellen.

gruß

----------

## blubbi

Ich versteh das hin und her auch nicht.... die sollen ein 64Bit Rescue system anbieten.... das ist alles was man braucht.

Auch wenn man ein 32Bit system hat kann man aus nem 64Bit System in ein 32Bit System chrooten.

Also weg mit dem 32Bit Rescuekram und her mit 64Bit.

Grüße

blubbi

----------

